# Itchy, flaky skin



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

How long and how hard to get rid of yeast in a dog? I'm treating with http://nzymes.com/pc/. It's been 7 months now. Anyone else done so? Results? I have changed foods to one recomended, less carbs, less sugar for the yeast to grow. How the hell does a dog get overgrown with yeast anyway? It's been months and I was hoping we would be better by now. 

My dog looks like hell, smells like hell and I'm embarassed to take him anywhere. Surprisingly he isn't too itchy, if it was me, I'd have gone crazy by now. I hardly ever hear or see him scratch or bite at himself. I think what bothers him most are his ears, he has an endless gunk oozing from them I have to clean daily. What is best to bath them or clean with? I ran out of the solution I bought and have been using Lystarine. Never have I been more thankfull to have a dog with a high pain tollarance. 

I can't bath daily, that is just not feasable but at least once a week with an antibiotic/anti yeast shampoo and use some spray stuff for horses with girth itch and rain rot. I don't know what else to do. I was just looking at pictures of my dog when he had all his hair and was a beautiful picture of health, I want that dog back!

I have now taken him off of kibble again and trying RAW but if it isn't food related what else can I do? HELP me Connie.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

What was the scraping result (vet, scraping or lifting skin cells to look at under 'scope)? Was there bacteria AND yeast, or what?

What is in the Nzymes product?

Yeast overgrowth can happen in several ways, from a lot of antibiotic use to allergies to illness. An allergic episode can trigger a yeast overgrowth very fast (and is probably the most common trigger). But some dogs have overactive oil glands and are really vulnerable to yeast. The yeast itself AND the cause have to be addressed. MHO is that you need a derm vet or a vet with a load of allergy/derm experience.

What was going on 7 months ago? Was he sick, or on an antibiotic protocol? Was he having an allergic episode?

What was the ear flush you ran out of? What does the debris look like? Is the dog shaking his head or pawing at his ear?

What is the shampoo? How long do you leave the lather on?

Is his skin darkening on his belly, armpits? Is it thickened?

Is his skin waxy or greasy?






Michelle Kehoe said:


> How long and how hard to get rid of yeast in a dog? I'm treating with http://nzymes.com/pc/. It's been 7 months now. Anyone else done so? Results? I have changed foods to one recomended, less carbs, less sugar for the yeast to grow. How the hell does a dog get overgrown with yeast anyway? It's been months and I was hoping we would be better by now.
> 
> My dog looks like hell, smells like hell and I'm embarassed to take him anywhere. Surprisingly he isn't too itchy, if it was me, I'd have gone crazy by now. I hardly ever hear or see him scratch or bite at himself. I think what bothers him most are his ears, he has an endless gunk oozing from them I have to clean daily. What is best to bath them or clean with? I ran out of the solution I bought and have been using Lystarine. Never have I been more thankfull to have a dog with a high pain tollarance.
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=321

http://www.dermapet.com/articles/art-03.html

http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2091&aid=273

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_yeast_infection_of_the_skin.html

http://www.gopetsamerica.com/dog-health/malassezia-pachydermatis-dermatitis.aspx


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Error posting deleted at request of poster


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> What your dog has is the same fungus as athletes foot.


I think athlete's foot is Trichophyton (different fungus).

Is Tinactin effective on different fungi?


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> .... Lightly Gold Bond(anti itch powder) the area but wait a while before using the powder. This is what I would do if the dog was mine but is not a direct recommendation as I haven't seen the dog in person.


Yes, we have another forum member using Gold Bond after the anti-fungal shampoo (which is left on for 10 or 12 minutes and rinsed thoroughly) and the thorough drying. His dog also had an opportunistic bacterial infection, common with fungus overgrowth, that the scraping revealed, so that was treated too. 

(The anti-fungal would not address that, of course.)


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> What was the scraping result (vet, scraping or lifting skin cells to look at under 'scope)? Was there bacteria AND yeast, or what? He had a bacterial infection when he was younger and put on antibiotics and anti itch meds.
> 
> What is in the Nzymes product? http://www.nzymes.com/pc/viewPrd.asp?idproduct=12
> 
> ...


 I'd say waxy


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Error posting deleted at request of poster


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> ....discussing the ear problem with a pharmisist. He said the same medication used for athletes foot should work as they are the same fungus.


Well, they are not the same fungus, but maybe he meant that they were close enough. Interesting. I hadn't heard about using *** .


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Apply apple cider vinegar mixed in warm water on the skin for 15-20 minutes - should help.

Teatree oil has anifungal components,too. but you got to try out if your dog doesn't react to it.

In addition you should help his immunesystem...
good luck!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

He had a bacterial infection when he was younger and put on antibiotics and anti itch meds.

*When?
*

Most dogs I have owned in my life have showed at one time or another some type of skin irritation, we live in the biggest allergy shit hole on the planet here.

*Was this happening seven months ago?
*

I have used several shampoos, http://www.manentailequine.com/protectshampoo.shtml , ResiCHLOR are what I have on hand right now. How long do you leave the lather on?10-15 minutes. I also used a bottle of this spray on days I didn't bathe, http://www.manentailequine.com/protectskinwound.shtml

*Do horses have the same skin pH as dogs? This would be the one question I'd have about using equine products when you're leaving it on for extended periods*

Yes it [his skin] is black/greyish.

*This sounds like malassezia pachydermatis.*

*Did you read the links?

When did he last have a skin scraping/cell-lifting?
*


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Apply apple cider vinegar mixed in warm water on the skin for 15-20 minutes - should help.
> 
> Teatree oil has anifungal components,too. but you got to try out if your dog doesn't react to it.



Yes, especially if it's a small area. The ACV will cause a pretty distinctive odor in the dog, but the dog already had a worse one ....


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Connie Sutherland said:


> He had a bacterial infection when he was younger and put on antibiotics and anti itch meds.
> 
> *When? 1.5 yrs ago.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

_"I guess we have to go back to the vet. At least I have a number to a skin/allergy specialist now. Heading to the vet always makes me cringe, you never know what you will end up shelling out before they let you leave! I have been trying to treat it myself since the vet obviously didn't get the job done."_

I would be 100% up-front about cost and intentions. I would start with that. And before I ever went, I'd read all the links I gave you (and more, if you want).

I'd probably study quite a bit before going. I'd want a partnership and a discussed cap (of course within reason) on expenditures.

Vets (IMO) want clarity. I'd really speak up, and with any suggested test I would say "And how else can this be done?" Maren helped once on another board with being clear to the vet, and it was a VERY helpful thread.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Connie, delete my post on this thread. I am having a melt down. I got my info long before I had a computer to look things up. Maybe I am having a case of CRS but I got my jock itch and athletes foot confused with yeast infections and Massengale. #-o


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Connie, delete my post on this thread. I am having a melt down. I got my info long before I had a computer to look things up. Maybe I am having a case of CRS but I got my jock itch and athletes foot confused with yeast infections and Massengale. #-o



OK, but what is CRS? :lol:


----------



## Gerry Grimwood (Apr 2, 2007)

Connie Sutherland said:


> OK, but what is CRS? :lol:


I know but I aint tellin, what was the question again ?

I've had a similar problem with a few dogs but the symptoms always were a really bad smell and itching, it seems like it's connected to a shedding of hair.

The itching was never at the location of the smell and there was a waxy dandruff type of thing associated with it. 

I tried to see a derm vet but it was just like booking a quadruple bypass, it just comes and goes for no apparent reason.

I will pay Connie a derm vets fee if she can solve it for me.


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Can't Remember Shit....CRS


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Can't Remember Shit....CRS



OOOOOOHHHH!

I have that! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Michelle Reusser (Mar 29, 2008)

Yes it comes and goes or starts to get better, skin turns pink again instead of black and then starts all over again. I'm ready to be bald with the dog from pulling my hair out!


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Yes it comes and goes or starts to get better, skin turns pink again instead of black and then starts all over again. I'm ready to be bald with the dog from pulling my hair out!


Can you send me a good picture? Is it wrinkled?


----------



## Kat Hunsecker (Oct 23, 2009)

Michelle Kehoe said:


> Yes it comes and goes or starts to get better, skin turns pink again instead of black and then starts all over again. I'm ready to be bald with the dog from pulling my hair out!


Hi,
It is hard without seeing it, but I still suggest to check the thyroid. Black skin with hairloss is typical for it. And some stinky odor is associated with it,too. The black skinn is just so typical for thyroid problems....
Not saying there isn't a yeast infection on top of it. often they are secondary.... so are ear infection or excess secretion of it.


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Kat Hunsecker said:


> Hi,
> It is hard without seeing it, but I still suggest to check the thyroid. Black skin with hairloss is typical for it. And some stinky odor is associated with it,too. The black skinn is just so typical for thyroid problems....
> Not saying there isn't a yeast infection on top of it. often they are secondary.... so are ear infection or excess secretion of it.




Absolutely. Good point! Hypothyroidism is one one of the possible underlying triggers of yeast overgrowth. 

This is pointed out in URLs I asked the O.P. to read. 

Other hormonal problems can also be culprits. Even diabetes mellitus is on the list.



Connie Sutherland said:


> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm?c=2+2102&aid=321
> 
> http://www.dermapet.com/articles/art-03.html
> 
> ...





QUOTE from bottom URL: _Hormonal Abnormalities: Deficiencies or excesses of various hormones can result in skin and ear problems. Thyroid hormone, glucocorticoids produced by the adrenal gland, and sex hormones all influence the health of the skin and ears._


----------



## Connie Sutherland (Mar 27, 2006)

Also, Kat, good point about having the language ready for diagnostic tools to discuss.

Reading up, Michelle, and maybe taking some notes to have with you, will make a big difference in your feeling like this: _ Heading to the vet always makes me cringe, you never know what you will end up shelling out before they let you leave!_


----------

